# New employer asking about current employer



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

So im being asked by my future employer about my current employer.
Specifically: what’s my retention bonus? what’s my short and long term incentives? what’s my misc compensations? And my stock awards?

Could you define the above mentioned terms  coz I don’t think I’m getting any of the above with my current employer  but I just want to make sure.

Currently I’m getting base salary + car allowance + housing + housing bills + got annual bonus + got annual salary increase.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Retention Bonus - how much have they paid/will they pay to keep you employed with them?
Short Term Incentives - bonuses, gifts, raises, etc.
Long Term Incentives - Vested stocks, options, etc.
Stock Awards - Some companies give you stock in the company upon employment (as an incentive for you to work harder and have the stock perform better thus increasing the return to you). This is usually given to the upper echelon of management and not to the lower underlings. If you got this, congrats.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Retention bonus is an amount given to employee to serve a minimum period of time or stay with that particular company during a period of change eg the company is planing on opening a new branch and they pay you to stay within that company until it is completed. Can also be given to employees to oversee redundancies and close that particular branch/office down.

Short and long term incentives are bonuses awared on short and long term KPI's.

Stock awards are given to you as an incentive to work harder, after all you own 0.00000000001% of the business now


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thnks guys. 
This just confirms that Ive never received any of those.


----------



## Shockmo (Apr 28, 2011)

EXPAT09 said:


> Currently I’m getting base salary + car allowance + housing + housing bills + got annual bonus + got annual salary increase.


So they don't supply "companionship?'

Cool, send me a PM baby cakes.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

its pretty simple......don't think you got any of this as you never heard of it


----------

